
SF ‘Deathtrap’ Excelsior laundromat landlord to pay city $620K, tenants $2.6M - masonic
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/5/18/17368608/deathtrap-laundromat-mission-excelsior-mendoza-settlement-san-francisco
======
masonic
"A spokesman for Spin, one of the electric scooter outfits, says initial
reports show that 20 percent of all rides begin and end at a transit hub."

In other words, _80% of all rides do not intersect with a transit hub in any
way whatsoever_.

Note that this column is Willie Brown's recurring Op-Ed column.

